# At what point do we get over concerned about sterilization/sanitation?



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

Based on a recent post regarding siphoning using your mouth, I wanted to start a new thread regarding this.

All of us know, or should know, the importance of sterilizing and sanitation in the process of brewing our own.

I quess my question is, is there any tolerance regarding this?

Just HOW concerned should we be about sterilization? Obviously were not going to all run around with rubber gloves and respirators. So, as I asked in the other thread. "at what point do we become overly concerned?"

And, should we be?

Seems like basic cleaning, sanitizing, and sterilization should be enough.

What is too much, and what is to little?

Please Advise

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2009)

"I quess my question is, is there any tolerance regarding this?"

Tolernce, I will not *Tolerate* any slacking off in this department! All kidding aside, we all tend to slack off sometimes to get what we need done so my feelings are, dont do any more wine work then you want to cause thats when you start slacking and that can lead to 6 gallons of crap!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

I see the "OZ" has spoken!

But, Wade, something as simple as siphoning with a sterilized tube seems like it would be fine. But the very germs in my mouth to cause a bad result?

Seriously, before you bought a mechanical pump, did you use a siphon tube, and did you sterilize your mouth first?

All kidding aside too!! can we get OVER concerned?
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2009)

There is absolutely know question in this department, but do we need to get really nuts about this.

Can a simple oversight in this dept. really cause such a bad problem?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2009)

Im willing to bet the answer is yes but probably rare.


----------



## NSwiner (Dec 1, 2009)

The way I look at it is try my best to keep everything clean but if my stir spoon touches something that should be clean on the way to the carboy or bucket I'm not going back to resanitize it . Now if the dog came along and touched it then I would resanitize . I figure you should always try to do your best when it comes to cleaning around any food type product but that could be because I have worked in food service for over 9 yrs now . Not only wrecking our wine but possible poisioning someone because I slacked off sure would make me feel bad .


----------



## smurfe (Dec 2, 2009)

Wine making is not a sterile process. It is far from it. It is a sanitary process though which means super clean. Now in no way do I recommend non-sanitary practices but like in the other post, the person didn't have any way to rack. So, offer them the advice that makes it as sanitary as possible. Do you really think the inside of a wine barrel is truly sanitary? 

I can't stress enough, if you keep everything clean you will have minimal issues. Clean everything before and after use and I don't mean just running it under hot water. Clean it with a cleaner like Oxy-Clean, One Step, Easy Clean, etc. Dry thoroughly before storing and store in a clean dry place. People really stress out over things that there is no need to stress over. This is supposed to be a relaxing hobby. 

Let me post one more time. You really have to work hard to screw up a wine. Keep it clean and double check your math before adding any chemical and you ought to be just fine. Just don't get lazy on the cleanliness.


----------



## xanxer82 (Dec 2, 2009)

I used the listerine method. Just reducing risk that's all.
Also, I don't have an autosiphon small enough for 1 gallon Rossi jugs so the mouth method is the only available option until I can purchase a fitting autosiphon. 
So far no issues.


----------



## rawlus (Dec 2, 2009)

just as a quick FYI. they now make a mini-size auto-siphon.

as to sanitation, i try to do a decent job but i don't go psycho over it. if you see all the places wine is made, you soon realize they are not sterile operating rooms with autoclaves for the instruments. a few routine practices can make the whole job easier and provide the necessary level of cleanliness... 


i thoroughly wash all equipment immediately AFTER using it, usually with PBW or One-Step. i this way, when it comes time to use it again it will often require only sanitization (usually a quick soak in k-meta solution 3tbsp/gallon)
i keep a spray bottle of k-meta sanitizing strength handy and will spray down small instruments and tools prior to use, a spoon, a thief, a hydrometer, etc.
i rinse all tubing immediately after use, then a good soak in PBW or one-step, then a thorough rinse with hot water and then i hang them in a way that they are allowed to drain fully.
i wash bottles as soon as they are emptied, eiher by hand or dishwasher... then i soak them in a pitcher of water + oxyclean (to make label removal easier) and fully prep them for future use... then i store them upside down in cases until needed.
when it is time for bottling, i blast the bottles with hot water with a faucet-mounted blaster, then i spritz them with kmeta solution on the drying-rack-mounted spritzer then i let them drip dry on the bottle drying rack.


----------

